

HN Meetup in Beijing prior to Christmas? - rxin

Not sure if AskHN is the best way to post this but here you go.<p>I'm visiting Beijing in December (17 - 22) and would love the opportunity to hang out with fellow hacker news readers.<p>A little bit about myself ... Currently doing my PhD in computer science in the San Francisco Bay Area, I grew up in China and spent the last 6 years in North America (school &#38; work). I like to build stuff (who doesn't?) and enjoy systems hacking.
======
rxin
If you are interested in doing a meetup, can you please fill out this form?

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dG5sZ05nQU9...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dG5sZ05nQU9yUjY5TlVfTjc3bDhGVlE6MQ)

You can see the responses at

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tnlgNgAOrR69NU_N77l8...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tnlgNgAOrR69NU_N77l8FVQ&authkey=COb618gD#gid=0)

------
garply
I live here and would love to meet up, what's your contact info?

~~~
rxin
My email is reynoldx at gmail.com

Can you shoot me a quick email? I will probably coordinate one with quora and
hn :)

